# Is Cancun a party city?



## ccy (Dec 18, 2007)

We're considering Cancun for '08.  We have 2 kids, 12 and 16.  We're not party people, we love the beach and prefer family destinations, we were at Atlantis (Bahamas) this year and St John, USVI last year.  Someone told us that Cancun is a party city and not a place for families.

Your thoughts please.  Thanks.


----------



## jspang (Dec 18, 2007)

ccy said:


> We're considering Cancun for '08.  We have 2 kids, 12 and 16.  We're not party people, we love the beach and prefer family destinations, we were at Atlantis (Bahamas) this year and St John, USVI last year.  Someone told us that Cancun is a party city and not a place for families.
> 
> Your thoughts please.  Thanks.



I would definately try Cancun. Yes, there are clubs and bars that have the big parties for everyone but there are also very reserve places no different than any other vacation destination. You might consider the Royal Resorts, you can do a search on this site and read about them. With a family of 4 it would be perfect with the villas having 2 bedroom, 2 bath, living room, full kitchen and balcony. You can also view the web site at: www.royalresorts.com  We prefer the Royal Sands but all of the resorts are very nice. The resort is very quiet and great for families. It is also within walking distance to the mall which works out very well. Hope this helps!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 18, 2007)

Cancun is a decent place but the beaches are just so-so compared to much of the Caribbean. Many areas suffer from undertow conditions and rough surf.

You may find that you became spoiled by the Atlantis and then St. John.

I would recommend Aruba or St. Maarten over Cancun if you are beach people.


----------



## svwoude (Dec 19, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Cancun is a decent place but the beaches are just so-so compared to much of the Caribbean. Many areas suffer from undertow conditions and rough surf.
> 
> You may find that you became spoiled by the Atlantis and then St. John.
> 
> I would recommend Aruba or St. Maarten over Cancun if you are beach people.



I agree about the rough surf, but that is what my kids really liked about the beaches there! We always rented boogie boards, and the kids had a blast. It really depends on what you want to do at the beach.

Steve


----------



## Mydogs2big (Dec 19, 2007)

I think Cancun is alot like Waikiki, or Orlando.  We prefer to go a little south of Cancun. Maybe 30 mins. south is a little town (bigger every year) called Playa Del Carmen.  I love this place.  

It has beautiful beaches, great restaurants, lots of shopping, pleasant people.  There is so much to do in the area.  You and your kids are sure to love Xcaret (an all day adventure park) and Xel-Ha (for wonderful snorkeling), you can visit Tulum (an ancient Mayan Ruin) or take a ferry across the way to the island of Cozumel.  The beaches are like baby powder, and although there are many areas where there may be rocks or waves,there are many areas that are like the Corona commercials.  

We feel that we have found the perfect mix of lots of great and fun things to do, terrific water, great weather, excellent snorkeling, etc. etc. 

Cancun may be a fun hot spot for some, and St. Martin a quiet paradise for others, but we much prefer the middle of the road, where we can have the quiet solitude of the resort where the kids have plenty of activities without us, and the fun of discovering or trying new things a plenty all around us.

I'm sure you won't be dissapointed.  We don't even consider trips to any islands anymore.  This includes Hawaii!!  Of course we still like to explore other places, just for the new and different.


----------



## naudette (Dec 19, 2007)

For what it's worth...I agree with Mydogs2big 100%.  

Also check out Puerto Morales between Cancun and PDC, it's a little, bitty village, no big hotels but the beaches are gorgeous.  There is one pier and you can see 15 feet down in the water it's so clear.

njw


----------



## pjrose (Dec 19, 2007)

*It's great for families too!*



jspang said:


> I would definately try Cancun. Yes, there are clubs and bars that have the big parties for everyone but there are also very reserve places no different than any other vacation destination. You might consider the Royal Resorts, you can do a search on this site and read about them. With a family of 4 it would be perfect with the villas having 2 bedroom, 2 bath, living room, full kitchen and balcony. You can also view the web site at: www.royalresorts.com  We prefer the Royal Sands but all of the resorts are very nice. The resort is very quiet and great for families. It is also within walking distance to the mall which works out very well. Hope this helps!



Look at the TUG reviews for any of the Royal Resorts - The Royal Sands, also the Tri Royals - Royal Mayan, Royal Caribbean, and Royal Islander, their original VCI (Vacation Club International), and their newest, the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen.  All are very family oriented, not too expensive, wonderful service, very clean and definitely not for partying.  There are lots of teens who seem to find each other right away and get together for movies on the deck, volleyball, night swimming, etc.  (I usually go along to watch out for the some of the "etc"!)


----------



## Mydogs2big (Dec 19, 2007)

If I were to stay right in Cancun, I would definitely want to stay in one of the Royals, probably one of the Tri-Royals as described above.  

These are established timeshares that have fixed weeks and most owners do not trade them out.  That means that over the many years they've been owned the same people see and vacation together year after year, and their kids, etc.

We own at the Royal Haciendas (south of Cancun) their newest resort.  And believe me when I say these Royal owners are proud of their timeshares!  The people themselves seem different than most.  Many are more gentile, more reserved, happier, have manners, some have two much money and don't mind letting it dangle from their wrists and fingers.

Although the Tri-Royals are not brand new, I'm sure you will feel very comfortable at the resort and their service cannot be beat.  In fact their resorts are commonly in the "Top Ten" rated overall.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 20, 2007)

Your family will be fine. Do avoid spring break time which is wild. I would choose the Royals over any other place. We stayed at one of the Tri Royals and toured the Royal Sands. Three Royals together and multiple pools are great RS is newer with taller buldings and when we went had the widest beach. Sand is made of limestone.
Xcaret is a must do.

Cancun hotel district IMHO is shaped like a giant #7. The elbow of the 7 is where the clubs are. The longest part is the best area. Marriott,Hilton etc are in the area of the Royals. If you stay in Cancun proper there is more to do than the remote areas and you can walk or take the bus.

I have never been to Aruba or St John. I have been to Atlantis and it was great. Beaches were not real wide there either. The water was beautiful.


----------



## ccy (Dec 20, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> Your family will be fine. Do avoid spring break time which is wild. I would choose the Royals over any other place. We stayed at one of the Tri Royals and toured the Royal Sands. Three Royals together and multiple pools are great RS is newer with taller buldings and when we went had the widest beach. Sand is made of limestone.
> Xcaret is a must do.
> 
> Cancun hotel district IMHO is shaped like a giant #7. The elbow of the 7 is where the clubs are. The longest part is the best area. Marriott,Hilton etc are in the area of the Royals. If you stay in Cancun proper there is more to do than the remote areas and you can walk or take the bus.
> ...




We finally decided to try Cancun next year, thanks for all your input.  We're staying at the brand-new t/share Westin Lagunamar which will open in June, I think. Their address is Blvd Kukulcan KM 12.5 in the hotel zone.  We're travelling in August though and I've read how hot and humid it is in Aug, not to mention it's the hurricane season.  I tried July but nothing's available in the unit size I want.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 20, 2007)

ccy said:


> I tried July but nothing's available in the unit size I want.



II still has Getaways available at the Club Internacionale de Cancun (one of the Royal resorts) for every week in July for $779 for the 2 bedroom, 2 bath units.  I recently booked one of these for $754 during their $25 off sale, and decided to save my deposit to exchange for something else.  This resort is in the (relatively) quieter part of the hotel zone and good for families.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Dec 26, 2007)

*"brand new t/share"*



ccy said:


> We finally decided to try Cancun next year, thanks for all your input.  We're staying at the brand-new t/share Westin Lagunamar which will open in June, I think.



To me, you are making a mistake not to stay at a Royal Resort... "brand new" is not good... I prefer "old and proved..." 

- Ellis


----------



## ccy (Dec 27, 2007)

Ellis2ca said:


> To me, you are making a mistake not to stay at a Royal Resort... "brand new" is not good... I prefer "old and proved..."
> 
> - Ellis




We own a Starwood and Westin Lagunamar is in our network.
We understand that being new, there will be a few kinks to work out but at least we're assured of getting a Westin-brand quality, from my experience they are reliable and they make beautiful resorts.


----------



## suekap (Feb 9, 2008)

When staying at the Royal Mayan are there restaurants off the property that you can walk to.  Also, how far is the walmart?


----------



## pjrose (Feb 9, 2008)

suekap said:


> When staying at the Royal Mayan are there restaurants off the property that you can walk to.  Also, how far is the walmart?



The only off-property restaurant you can walk to is Captain's Cove.  You can also take the free shuttle down the hill and across the street to it.  

WalMart is about a half hour (maybe a bit more?) bus ride from any of the Tri-Royals, and only about 8-10 minutes less from the Sands.


----------

